# Hello from Victoria



## DaveMc (May 1, 2022)

Amateur at the age of eighty, just finished building a tiny shop in a

7 by7 garden shed. Room for my Taig micro mill and lathe plus drill press, rotary 

tool and metal saw. This forum looks like a great place to get some education.


----------



## YYCHM (May 1, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## YotaBota (May 1, 2022)

Welcome from the mighty metropolis of Sooke, lots of knowledge and a wide variety of interests here. You should be able to find something for your entertainment.


----------



## David_R8 (May 1, 2022)

Welcome from another Victorian!


----------



## whydontu (May 1, 2022)

welcome from Richmond


----------



## 140mower (May 1, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet. Sounds like you have a fun little set up. Make sure that you post up as many pictures as you can..... We kinda like pictures.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 1, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## DaveMc (May 1, 2022)

The warm welcome is very much appreciated. Thanks to all. I will get some pictures up


----------



## PaulL (May 1, 2022)

This is enough Vancouver Island folks to start thinking about a show-and-tell.


----------



## Hruul (May 6, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2022)

Welcome aboard don't ever allow age to hold you back, this old codger is 84 and no where near ready to give up. LOL


----------



## StevSmar (May 6, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg. Sounds like your 7x7 shed is well set up to have huge amounts of fun in!!!

I’m a beginner at almost the age of 56, hope to become an amateur before I retire.


----------



## DaveMc (May 6, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Welcome aboard don't ever allow age to hold you back, this old codger is 84 and no where near ready to give up. LOL


You are my inspiration here so far Dusty. Apparently you still have all your marbles and all I want to do is hang onto mine the way
you are doing it. I have another lifetime of projects to finish.


----------



## whydontu (May 6, 2022)

About 40 years ago I explained to my wife that buying a lathe would start me towards my goal of becoming one of those insane elderly Englishmen who whittle steam engines from blocks of steel. Sadly, I will never qualify as an Englishman but I’m well on my way for some of the other requirements. Have fun and send us photos!


----------



## DaveMc (May 6, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Welcome from Winnipeg. Sounds like your 7x7 shed is well set up to have huge amounts of fun in!!!
> 
> I’m a beginner at almost the age of 56, hope to become an amateur before I retire.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DaveMc (May 6, 2022)

Hruul said:


> Welcome from SK.


Thanks Lee
I have fond memories of a small town not that far from Regina. Glen Ewen lost its elevators and its soul a number of years ago.
There were summers in a cottage on Carlyle Lake I will never forget.  Army cadet camp at Dundurn, many visits to Saskatoon.
Relatives with farms in Swift Current. I loved Saskatchewan  despite never having lived there.


----------



## DaveMc (May 6, 2022)

whydontu said:


> About 40 years ago I explained to my wife that buying a lathe would start me towards my goal of becoming one of those insane elderly Englishmen who whittle steam engines from blocks of steel. Sadly, I will never qualify as an Englishman but I’m well on my way for some of the other requirements. Have fun and send us photos!


Funny what some things can do to your inclinations. I did some work many years ago milling and turning aluminum for a small company in scientific research. A real machinist gave me some basics that were way over my head but I did get just enough to whet my appetite. Much later, when I got
my own little shop and the same Taig micro mill and lathe, I  tried machining some steel. The first time I polished a piece of my own work to a mirror
finish and thermal blued it with a torch  it hit me like a hammer. All I want to do is make more shiny objects and see what kind of finish I can coax out of the metal. I also love making set ups for my little revolvers. It takes me forever, but I am my own boss at this, and a very patient one.


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Manitoba. 80 is the new 60 isn’t it?


----------



## DaveMc (May 27, 2022)

It better be


welcome from victoria


----------

